# How Good/Bad is This Tag?



## TB5... (Feb 18, 2010)

So i needed to get some tags sewn on... got referred to someone by the guy making my tags...

some were done alright... but maybe 2/5 were like this.













the ones that were right were sewn straight and sat right under the bottom stitched line... the bit of hang is also deliberate i wanted it to sit like this.

im more concerned with the stiched line

my question is how hard is it to remove this and redo it for the person that stitched it... 

should i expect to pay more? 

i got a good price (i think) @ .40 cents...
but i still expected better... 

i am however ignorant to how hard these things are to sew on straight.


----------



## bigluelok (Aug 10, 2007)

if your not satisfied make him do the ones he/she messed up on. i wouldn't pay till it was done the way you originally stated you wanted them.


----------



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

if you're fine with this outcome, then accept it.. if not, then return them and ask for a fix. and you shouldnt pay extra.


----------



## TB5... (Feb 18, 2010)

ok i will let the person know im not satisfied with it... and payment will be sent only when i am happy.

i just dont want the shirt to get ruined when the thread is removed... that's why i was hoping someone who knew about sewing would give me some feedback.

i mean would you guys be happy with that?

lol its a crooked line... im sure some ppl WONT buy it just because of that.


----------



## maXmood (Oct 9, 2008)

i wouldn't accept them, and wouldn't pay either till they're fixed..

and don't worry about thread when removed. it won't be obvious or even noticable.

keep us posted on how it goes with ya.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

To be honest, I don't see anything wrong with the photo. 

I've seen much worse in retail stores with high end brands.

I don't think a regular customer buying the t-shirt would even notice or care.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I agree with Rodney. The only thing I saw wrong is what you actually requested. The label hanging does not look good in my opinion. Most folks would concentrate on that fact and completely overlook a slightly crooked sew line. I know I did.


----------



## TB5... (Feb 18, 2010)

hmmm my mother said the same thing as the 2 above posters.

i do have a issue with things being perfect as its my clothing line... and because its new i don't want to diminish the name with shotty looking work.

the only reason im being so particular is because i don't know how i would feel picking up a shirt and spending 30$ on something that seems to be a mistake.

again... maybe im looking at it too hard.


edit: the hanging tag was meant to draw attention to the back... most of my designs have a smaller image on the back and ive noticed the fact its not normal (most would jam it up against the shirt) does draw attention to the design.
as well i have no tag on the neck line so this was also a place i could put a hang tag.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> the only reason im being so particular is because i don't know how i would feel picking up a shirt and spending 30$ on something that seems to be a mistake.
> 
> again... maybe im looking at it too hard.


That happens pretty often. As designers/creators of the t-shirts, we see things much more critically than the average customer would.

Most customers just want a comfortable t-shirt with a cool design on it. They don't know or care about half the details that "we" do as t-shirt creators.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I had to look at the picture for awhile to see the "problem".....I would never notice anything wrong with that if it were a shirt that I had purchased. If it bugs you, you may have to return them, but honestly, I don't think a customer is going to pay any attention to the stitching of the label at all.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I think that the sew line isn't too big a deal. If I were a customer, I would think that the tag was sewn too low, and probably wouldn't even notice the stitching.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok.i saw your post a couple hours ago and i just shook my head...and now im back to give my 2 cents..My mom worked in the garment industry for a very long time and got out of it about 2 years ago. And unless that hang tag is 6" wide i really wouldn't worry about the slightly crooked sewing job. most people that work in that industry make pennies (2 cents) for every label they sew. have you ever taken the time to closely inspect the shirt you buy..? next time you crack open a case of shirts look closely and see how many crooked seems, mis sews you find. Is anybody willing to send any of those back..? not really... just my 2 cents


----------



## TB5... (Feb 18, 2010)

foot print said:


> Ok.i saw your post a couple hours ago and i just shook my head...and now im back to give my 2 cents..My mom worked in the garment industry for a very long time and got out of it about 2 years ago. And unless that hang tag is 6" wide i really wouldn't worry about the slightly crooked sewing job. most people that work in that industry make pennies (2 cents) for every label they sew. have you ever taken the time to closely inspect the shirt you buy..? next time you crack open a case of shirts look closely and see how many crooked seems, mis sews you find. Is anybody willing to send any of those back..? not really... just my 2 cents


i understand that you have some sentimental issues about this cause your mom worked for pennies.

but im not paying pennies... when i pay someone i expect something worth my money spent.

and thankfully the person doing the tags understood this and is re-doing them.

good luck to you in your business if you print on shirts that are "crooked seems, mis sews". ill tell you one thing my business would be going elsewhere.

thanks for your opinions in either case.

-------------------------------------------------


also i understand about the tag hanging too low this was one of my issues as well... ill be moving it up to the top stitched line... but still want the hang... 

the point of my clothing line is to set trends and not follow them... seems like a lot of ol school mentalities around here... nothing wrong with that at all though love to hear other opinions.


----------



## Cranky Dave (Feb 11, 2010)

I think it's going to depend on your target audience. Personally, I'm with the "I wouldn't even have noticed it if you hadn't pointed it out" crowd. But I'm also not a $30 tshirt guy. I do have friends, however, that ARE $30 (and more) tshirt guys and they probably would have noticed it.

Good for you, though, that you stuck to your guns and got them fixed.

Just mis dos centavos...

Cheers,
David


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

TB5... said:


> i understand that you have some sentimental issues about this cause your mom worked for pennies.
> *I don't have any sentimental issues..FYI my mom never worked for pennies..she was never the one sewing in tags*.
> 
> good luck to you in your business if you print on shirts that are "crooked seems, mis sews". ill tell you one thing my business would be going elsewhere.
> ...


*
if the point of your clothing line is to set trends then why did you follow in the trend of a sewn in hang tag ? It's actually OLD SCHOOL been done many many times.*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> the point of my clothing line is to set trends and not follow them... seems like a lot of ol school mentalities around here


How is putting a tag at the bottom setting a trend? 

Is any advice that differs from your own an "ol school mentality"? Seems odd to ask for opinions if you just want to dismiss them as "ol school" 

I based my opinion on experience in actually looking at top end clothing lines in stores. You will see mistakes and imperfections in almost all of them and yours didn't look as bad as many I've seen.



> but im not paying pennies... when i pay someone i expect something worth my money spent.
> 
> and thankfully the person doing the tags understood this and is re-doing them.


.40 cents each is *kinda* pennies  

But as long as you're getting what you need, seems like this is all resolved. Hopefully others that read this thread later will be able to get something useful out of it as well.


----------



## coled (Jul 18, 2010)

They don't look bad at all.

The problem I thought was the tag hanging down too low, it's supposed to be flush on the edge of the shirt.

I've never seen a tag sewn at that position before, your attempt to set a trend looks like a fault my friend, makes it look cheap/tacky (don't take offence).

Saying that I do think you should have got the seamstress to sew with a thread that matches the colour of the tag, that way you wouldn't have even noticed it, by choosing a black thread on grey background you are trying to achieve a near impossible task of the straight stitch.


----------



## yerok.designs (Aug 3, 2010)

depending on how much you are selling your t-shirts for depends on the quality.

if i paid $10 bucks for a shirt with that tag, i wouldn't mind.

I am a snob with my t-shirts because i know the look i want, and i am in the $30 crowd so i pay attention to these details and would not be satisfied selling or buying that. i would stick to my guns and not accept those.


----------

